# 706 parts



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

looking for 706 parts reels

need main gears


----------



## baitcasterbpy20 (Aug 10, 2010)

Look on this website 

Buy Penn Reel Parts On-line With No Hassle: www.PennParts.com


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Penn Parts has been out of main gears for a while.....


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

buy some 704's, part them out and keep the main gears. could get them for free that way..


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

main gears no longer needed as i found some


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

willing to purchase 706 reells in any condition


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

billfishhead said:


> main gears no longer needed as i found some


Where did you find them? I am in need of a main gear for mine.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I would give Ron a call at Rod n Reel Depot.


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

lastcast said:


> I would give Ron a call at Rod n Reel Depot.


Where is the Rod n Reel Depot and does anyone have Rons contact info?


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

check this site I've ordered parts from them before http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/ just do a search for penn 706


----------

